# Can Spouses be "Seduced" without Fault



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or ""seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

No.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

MAJDEATH said:


> Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or "seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


You're a spouse. You tell us, can YOU?

Selfish spouses can, absolutely with fault to them for being POS's. 

Not the ones worth staying married too.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

No, adults can't be "seduced" without fault. The notion that there is a player or PUA so smooth that they can make the other person "forget" their vows, partner and the hurt they will cause is absurd. 

In order to be "seduced" you have to allow the process to begin...Allowing it to go on unchecked = fault


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> No, adults can't be "seduced" without fault. The notion that there is a player or PUA so smooth that they can make the other person "forget" their vows, partner and the hurt they will cause is absurd.
> 
> In order to be "seduced" you have to allow the process to begin...Allowing it to go on unchecked = fault


Exactly. You can't open a door that hasn't first been unlocked.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Only if date rape drugs are involved.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Affairs are a product of breaking marital boundaries *willingly and knowingly.*


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or ""seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


No. This is manipulating you to avoid responsibility for their actions. This is Narcissism.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Consider this excuse. Both are equally absurd.

"If my heels where not so round I would not keep falling backward, kicking my legs up, and having sex with random guys."


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Depending on what is lacking in the person's life, how bad the current relationship is, and how the seducer presents themselves, and the amount of time involved, seduction can occur.

We are all human. 

When something or someone fills a void we are very likely to react positively to it.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

Hell no


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

LonelyinLove said:


> Depending on what is lacking in the person's life, how bad the current relationship is, and how the seducer presents themselves, and the amount of time involved, seduction can occur.
> 
> We are all human.
> 
> When something or someone fills a void we are very likely to react positively to it.



That does not leave the person who is allowing the seduction to occur without fault or blame. The question was can they be seduced without "fault". We are all human but must accept fault/blame when we do wrong.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> Only if date rape drugs are involved.



Does drugged date rape qualify for "seduction" in anyone's book but Bill Cosby's?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> Does drugged date rape qualify for "seduction" in anyone's book but Bill Cosby's?


:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Only if date rape drugs are involved.


"Rape" being the operative word there.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> Does drugged date rape qualify for "seduction" in anyone's book but Bill Cosby's?


Probably not. But the OP also said "manipulation."


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> That does not leave the person who is allowing the seduction to occur without fault or blame. The question was can they be seduced without "fault". We are all human but must accept fault/blame when we do wrong.


yes, you are correct. I missed that.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> Does drugged date rape qualify for "seduction" in anyone's book but Bill Cosby's?


Ooooohhhhh, Whoopie won't like this!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think "fault" is not that useful a concept. Some people would not cheat under any circumstances. Some would cheat only under very exceptional circumstances. Some would under a wide variety of conditions. 

I'm not sure anyone can be sure they are in the first category. Its similar to knowing if you would really lay your life down to save another. You can guess, you know what you want to believe, but until the question becomes reality, I don't think you can know.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

3putt said:


> Ooooohhhhh, Whoopie won't like this!


She has now backed down in light of the documents the AP got "unsealed" where he admitted drugging women with Qualudes. Cosby drugs and rapes old school! Can you even get ludes anymore?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or ""seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


No. But they have an uncanny way of twisting it so it appears they are not at fault. Justifications are made and poor choice follow. There is no seduced or manipulation. Only willingness.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely not....even suggesting that this is what happened is clear evidence IMO that the WS is so immature that they can't even 'own their own sh*t'.

They want to live in a world where they are a perpetual 'victim' that is mistreated and used by others against their will.

And MAJ, you should have some insight of your own into this....you have shared that you too have cheated in your M.

Do you feel you were the 'victim' of a seductress?

That you were an absolutely loyal and faithful H, who was somehow 'played' by some evil witch who caused you to do something you NEVER would do otherwise?

And in the case of your WW....she had FOUR A's.....is she claiming she was 'victimized' more than once?

That is just laughable.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> She has now backed down in light of the documents the AP got "unsealed" where he admitted drugging women with Qualudes. Cosby drugs and rapes old school! *Can you even get ludes anymore?*


I wouldn't know.

Ask Gus.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Nonsense, the very idea of someone being seduced unwillingly. The act of seduction is to get agreement.

Coercing someone is not seduction. it's a form of rape, so is drugging someone.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

A player can push a lot of buttons in a women's mind BUT end of the day unless she's drunk/drugged she's got to want to go there in some way in her head


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or ""seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


No. Or the slightly longer answer, I should have known better, but obviously didn't.

Oh, yeah. Revenge affairs are also not excusable. Understandable, but not excusable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrustlostHearbroken (Jun 22, 2015)

My WW was attracted to the latest om. From what she tells me, he seemed like a player. He had 2 children from 2 different women. I don't believe anyone can be convinced to cheat. They have to be willing to. When my WW decided to cheat. She had to create in her mind that our marriage was a damaged beyond repair in order for her to cheat. Funny how when I found out about the affair. She all of a sudden forgot about how messed up our marriage was until I kicked her out the house. Now that I kicked her to the curb. She is again convinced she did was for the best. Yet she doesn't want to let most of her friends to know what she did. She just keeps saying I was the reason for our break. SMH.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TrustlostHearbroken said:


> She is again convinced she did was for the best. Yet she doesn't want to let most of her friends to know what she did. She just keeps saying I was the reason for our break. SMH.


Then why don't you let them know yourself? Unless, that is, you're okay with having your name dragged through the mud when it wasn't you to begin with.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

MAJDEATH said:


> Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or ""seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


It's not a useful question and no it doesn't have merit. A person who's cheated is accountable for breaking their promise. Being accountable means taking ownership of what happened rather than passing the blame. From my point of view a person with redeemable qualities is the one who would never say it was someone else's fault.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

My paternal grandmother was fond of saying "un hombre va hasta donde una mujer le permite" (which translates into "a man can only go as far as a woman allows him") to mean that when a man wants sex, it is the woman who has the final say. So when dealing with female infidelity, the cheating wife is solely responsible for her choice.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Self centred people will use that as an excuse, but that is all it is. If you want to be manipulated and do not protect yourself then of course you will be manipulated. 
I got that excuse from my WH, "I am a weak man" - I hate that because it is a pathetic excuse. Some people's characters are definitely very lawed but it is up to the BS to determine how much of the flaws will they put up with.


----------



## TrustlostHearbroken (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Re: Can Spouses be "Seduced" without Fault*



3putt said:


> Then why don't you let them know yourself? Unless, that is, you're okay with having your name dragged through the mud when it wasn't you to begin with.


I was planning to do so. In the end I decided not to. The marriage is over. Just going through the process of divorce now. I can go and let all her friends know what she did, but I don't really want anything to do with her now. I could careless what her friends think. She can lie all she wants but lies can only take someone so far. I'm pretty sure the truth will eventually come out and that will be something she will have to answer for. I don't want to stoop into her level. I just want to move on and take care of my children. That is enough for me. 

I'll let her continue to live in this fantasy world she is in. I don't have any plans of R. So the quicker we can get a divorce while she is in her fog. The better. She left me with all the kids and I have no intentions of sharing custody with her and her [email protected] up so called new life.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

.......ab-so-fu_k-ing-lutely not!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

morituri said:


> My paternal grandmother was fond of saying "un hombre va hasta donde una mujer le permite" (which translates into "a man can only go as far as a woman allows him") to mean that when a man wants sex, it is the woman who has the final say. So when dealing with female infidelity, the cheating wife is solely responsible for her choice.


While I recognize that this is more or less true, it's still bullsh*t, as it absolves men of any responsibility for their sexual choices.

And it's especially bullsh*t to pull this gem out while simultaneously expecting a betrayed husband to NOT beat the sh*t out of an OM. After all, if mating w/ as many attractive and receptive females as possible is a man's most powerful, primal instinct, beating the sh*t out of the guy that's been f*cking his wife is a close second. They go hand-in-hand, and it's both naive and foolish to think that the former won't trigger the latter.

But hey, we're not animals, right? We're _supposed_ to be driven by more than just hormones and instinct... right?!?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TrustlostHearbroken said:


> I was planning to do so. In the end I decided not to. The marriage is over. Just going through the process of divorce now. I can go and let all her friends know what she did, but I don't really want anything to do with her now. I could careless what her friends think. She can lie all she wants but lies can only take someone so far. I'm pretty sure the truth will eventually come out and that will be something she will have to answer for. I don't want to stoop into her level. I just want to move on and take care of my children. That is enough for me.
> 
> I'll let her continue to live in this fantasy world she is in. I don't have any plans of R. So the quicker we can get a divorce while she is in her fog. The better. She left me with all the kids and I have no intentions of sharing custody with her and her [email protected] up so called new life.


Fair enough.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

TrustlostHearbroken said:


> I was planning to do so. In the end I decided not to. The marriage is over. Just going through the process of divorce now. I can go and let all her friends know what she did, but I don't really want anything to do with her now. I could careless what her friends think. She can lie all she wants but lies can only take someone so far. I'm pretty sure the truth will eventually come out and that will be something she will have to answer for. I don't want to stoop into her level. I just want to move on and take care of my children. That is enough for me.
> 
> I'll let her continue to live in this fantasy world she is in. I don't have any plans of R. So the quicker we can get a divorce while she is in her fog. The better. She left me with all the kids and I have no intentions of sharing custody with her and her [email protected] up so called new life.


So don't tell them. Just change your Facebook profile picture...










:lol: :rofl:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> While I recognize that this is more or less true, it's still bullsh*t, as it absolves men of any responsibility for their sexual choices.


I disagree. If a wife says no, there is no affair and therefore no AP. If a wife says yes, she is solely responsible for her choice. The OM becomes who he is by virtue of the wife choosing him to betray her husband. The OM is responsible for his choice and therefore subject to consequences which include him getting beaten the crap out of by the BH.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

morituri said:


> I disagree. If a wife says no, there is no affair and therefore no AP. If a wife says yes, she is solely responsible for her choice. The OM becomes who he is by virtue of the wife choosing him to betray her husband. The OM is responsible for his choice and therefore subject to consequences which include him getting beaten the crap out of by the BH.


A wayward spouse is _always_ 100% accountable for his or her choice to stray. But OM/OW is likewise accountable for his/her own choice to engage in sexual behavior w/ said WS.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* Just ask my rich, skanky XW! She'll give you the definitive answer and might even share a few of her favorite pickup techniques!*


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

arbitrator said:


> * Just ask my rich, skanky XW! She'll give you the definitive answer and might even share a few of her favorite pickup techniques!*


arb, your refusal to use the TAM-approved acronym for your ex is going to cost you a few points here.

ETA: OMG! First result for "RSXW" on Google!!!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> arbitrator said:
> 
> 
> > * Just ask my rich, skanky XW! She'll give you the definitive answer and might even share a few of her favorite pickup techniques!*
> ...


* Sorry, Gus, my man! But I type as nearly quick as I think, and wasn't giving an awful lot of thought to acronym usage! 

I stand corrected: RSXW ~ "the original!" *


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

If you ever analyze the story provided by these so called "players" who pray on married women, you will notice they throw out a few feelers and things to let the woman know they are interested. The woman does the rest. :wink2: Kinda like the above post, "a man can only go as far as a woman allows him", another is, "woman control 60% of the money in the world and all the puzzy"


----------



## MAJDEATH (Jun 16, 2015)

I remember reading Neal Strauss's book a few years ago about pick-up artists qualifying potential hook-ups. He was basically asking a few simple questions to determine which women were "in the ballpark" with potential to move on to higher levels of so-called seduction techniques. 

I suppose if a woman had no intent to cheat on their spouse or a single woman who wasn't interested answered a certain way, the PUA would realize that and move on to the next target.


----------



## sparrow555 (Jun 27, 2015)

Seduced, maybe not.. Pressurized ? maybe. Having sex to keep the affair going is not unheard of.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

sparrow555 said:


> Seduced, maybe not.. Pressurized ? maybe. Having sex to keep the affair going is not unheard of.


* Which sounds perfectly logical ~ and is no doubt why the vast majority of EA's quickly turn into PA's!

After all and IMHO, it's so much easier going from from EA to PA status than it is in going from the sanctity of a marriage into EA status with some third party!
*


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

MAJDEATH said:


> Can a WS claim that they were "manipulated" or "seduced" by a player or pick-up artist? Is that claim without merit? Is there a difference between men and women WS?


Yes to all three.
1. They can claim it.
2. It is without merit.
3. There is a difference between men and women, WS or otherwise. :grin2:


----------



## badaboom (Feb 19, 2015)

No. Not that my husband blamed the OW, he actually tried to tell me that it was all him and she was "innocent" (he didn't use those words, but close enough). What I see, and two therapists see, is that she is in fact a predator type. She liked that he was lost and in a severe depression, and she encouraged that feeling to draw him away from our marriage. She's good. Very skillful. I blame my husband 100% for cheating and leaving me, but I will hate this woman for ever for her disgusting behavior.


----------



## ricky15100 (Oct 23, 2013)

No


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"I blame my husband 100% for cheating and leaving me, but I will hate this woman for ever for her disgusting behavior."

I agree 100%

That's why they BOTH deserve as much h*ll as a BS can rain down on their heads....the only 'easing up' that I can see giving a WS is not for their sake, but for the sake of kids (this is their mom or dad after all).

It is up to kids to decide if the betrayal was a 'dealbreaker' as well for their relationship with the WS.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

badaboom said:


> No. Not that my husband blamed the OW, he actually tried to tell me that it was all him and she was "innocent" (he didn't use those words, but close enough). What I see, and two therapists see, is that she is in fact a predator type. She liked that he was lost and in a severe depression, and she encouraged that feeling to draw him away from our marriage. She's good. Very skillful. I blame my husband 100% for cheating and leaving me, but I will hate this woman for ever for her disgusting behavior.



My Ex's tramp was also what I would call predatory. She made the first personal contacts that were blatantly inappropriate (she was an employee), she offered an affair with "no strings" (they ended up being really expensive strings as he lost his shirt in the D) She told my Ex that she had 9 affairs with married men and they never got caught and remained friends.  Predators love easy prey.

He still is completely at fault from the acceptance of the first personal phone call to the final roll in the hay. She is at fault too, she is a horrible person, but if my Ex was better than that he would not have had the affair. Birds of a feather.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

sparrow555 said:


> Seduced, maybe not.. Pressurized ? maybe. Having sex to keep the affair going is not unheard of.


Sex in exchange for attention. Sex is the currency of an affair.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

No. We've seen several spouses "worked" for months into affairs.

They were not innocent. You could say partly manipulated but we are talking catalyst vs cause.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

morituri said:


> sparrow555 said:
> 
> 
> > Seduced, maybe not.. Pressurized ? maybe. Having sex to keep the affair going is not unheard of.
> ...


*
Totally This!!*


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

morituri said:


> My paternal grandmother was fond of saying "un hombre va hasta donde una mujer le permite" (which translates into "a man can only go as far as a woman allows him") to mean that when a man wants sex, it is the woman who has the final say. So when dealing with female infidelity, the cheating wife is solely responsible for her choice.


We were having a birthday party for a close single female friend of ours. There was one other married couple there and about 6 other single women including my wife's narcissist new-age mother. One of the girls gave our friend a dildo. 

The other married guy and I sat quiet while the bawdiness ramped.

The (divorced) MIL, sensing an opportunity to become the center of attention, started preaching loudly about being able to control any situation and could effectively get laid anytime she wanted. This made things a bit uncomfortable given her age, looks and out of control ego.

My wife stepped into the silence before she could start preaching her goddessness in earnest, looked at her mother and said "I don't know about controlling anybody, but I *am* psychic."

She then put on her best lusty smile, looked across the table directly at me and said "I know well ahead of time, *every* time, whether I'm going to get laid".

My MIL kept a strained smile on her face while everyone broke out laughing at my red face.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

I have posited in many posts what I believe to be the root cause of virtually all affairs. I attribute it to lack of intellect. Intellect is required to make rational, reasonable decisions. Without sufficient intellect there can be no true cognizance. One can feign empathy, even mimic it but to actually experience it there must be enough neural networking to understand it.

Look at the highlights in the quotes below.



aine said:


> *Self centred people* will use that as an excuse, but that is all it is. If you want to be manipulated and do not protect yourself then of course you will be manipulated.
> I got that excuse from my WH, "I am a weak man" - I hate that because it is a pathetic excuse. *Some people's characters are definitely very flawed* but it is up to the BS to determine how much of the flaws will they put up with.


What causes the "flaw" in someones character of self centeredness? If they could perceive and recognize the flaw would they not correct it? Does it not take sufficient mental wherewithal to be able to do this, to see the importance of others as being at least equal to their own?



GusPolinski said:


> While I recognize that this is more or less true, it's still bullsh*t, as it absolves men of any responsibility for their sexual choices.
> 
> And it's especially bullsh*t to pull this gem out while simultaneously expecting a betrayed husband to NOT beat the sh*t out of an OM. After all, if mating w/ as many attractive and receptive females as possible is a man's most powerful, *primal instinct*, beating the sh*t out of the guy that's been f*cking his wife is a close second. They go hand-in-hand, and it's both naive and foolish to think that the former won't trigger the latter.
> 
> But hey, we're not animals, right? *We're supposed to be driven by more than just hormones and instinct... right*?!?


Does this quote not infer that instinct has dominance over intellect? How can this occur unless the intellect has not developed to the point of being able to override instinct? The question is posed that are we not _supposed_ to be more developed, I propose that many of us simply are not.





badaboom said:


> No. Not that my husband blamed the OW, he actually tried to tell me that it was all him and she was "innocent" (he didn't use those words, but close enough). What I see, and two therapists see, is that she is in fact a predator type. She liked that he was lost and in a *severe depression*, and she encouraged that feeling to draw him away from our marriage. She's good. Very skillful. I blame my husband 100% for cheating and leaving me, but I will hate this woman for ever for her disgusting behavior.


This quote also denotes compromised mental function. If the intellect is not sufficient to rationalize one's circumstances and therefore pose reasonable thought patterns in response to outside stimuli, depression ensues as the natural defense to the minds inability to cope with one's environment.

All of these quotes have one common expression. They all reference a diminished mental state.

Children can be swayed and manipulated because their intellect is not developed sufficiently to mount a logical argument against their manipulator. Are they at fault for this?





MAJDEATH said:


> I remember reading Neal Strauss's book a few years ago about pick-up artists qualifying potential hook-ups. He was basically asking a few simple questions to determine which women were "in the ballpark" with potential to move on to higher levels of *so-called seduction techniques*.
> 
> I suppose if a woman had no intent to cheat on their spouse or a single woman who wasn't interested answered a certain way, the *PUA would realize that and move on to the next target*.






weightlifter said:


> No. We've seen several spouses "worked" for months into affairs.
> 
> They were not innocent. You could say partly manipulated but we are talking catalyst vs cause.


Perhaps a "pick up artist" is simply someone who has honed the skill of perception, being able to ascertain a woman's intellectual state. The simple minded are preyed upon and the more intellectual are dismissed as staunch and therefore unreachable.

No person of sufficient intellect can be persuaded to do something contrary to their inner convictions. To do so would be unthinkable. There has to exist a "weakness" in their mentality that allows them to be manipulated. A fully cognizant individual would not compromise their integrity and honor for some shallow compliments and superficial praise. This is what I have come to believe wholeheartedly.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Please...

Is the Driver any less at fault than the Trigger man? How effective is the defense... I was just the driver no one was supposed to get hurt.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> I have posited in many posts what I believe to be the root cause of virtually all affairs. I attribute it to lack of intellect. Intellect is required to make rational, reasonable decisions. Without sufficient intellect there can be no true cognizance. One can feign empathy, even mimic it but to actually experience it there must be enough neural networking to understand it.
> 
> Look at the highlights in the quotes below.
> 
> ...


If by intellect you mean mental strength, discipline, control, will power, I absolutely agree. There is a definite lack of strength of mind involved in probably the majority of cheaters.

Some have high I.Q.s but little power.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> If by intellect you mean mental strength, discipline, control, will power, I absolutely agree. There is a definite lack of strength of mind involved in probably the majority of cheaters.
> 
> *Some have high I.Q.s but little power*.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

I've known more than a few like this.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> If by intellect you mean mental strength, discipline, control, will power, I absolutely agree. There is a definite lack of strength of mind involved in probably the majority of cheaters.
> 
> Some have high I.Q.s but little power.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Indeed. Mental power, as you term it, is well rounded intellect. I have never given much credence to IQ tests. What level of intelligence does the person have who created the test? What, exactly, is being measured? To me the only true test of intelligence is life and to pass that test you must be "strong" in all areas. Having an advanced spatial relationship ability does not necessarily mean overall intelligence. Neither does high mathematical ability or so on.

Of what good is a mathematical genius if they cannot navigate social interactions. Perhaps they can help design the next rocket propulsion system but do we not already have enough rocket propulsion systems?

We need to focus, as a society, on teaching overall life skills and produce more well rounded individuals with common sense.

My apologies for the rant.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> Indeed. Mental power, as you term it, is well rounded intellect. I have never given much credence to IQ tests. What level of intelligence does the person have who created the test? What, exactly, is being measured? To me the only true test of intelligence is life and to pass that test you must be "strong" in all areas. Having an advanced spatial relationship ability does not necessarily mean overall intelligence. Neither does high mathematical ability or so on.
> 
> Of what good is a mathematical genius if they cannot navigate social interactions. Perhaps they can help design the next rocket propulsion system but do we not already have enough rocket propulsion systems?
> 
> ...


I actually agree with your thoughts on I.Q. tests.

End TJ.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TomCat11 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hell no.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

No, cheating is a choice, a terrible choice, but a choice nonetheless. If I go and pick up a woman it is her choice to let me talk to her. It is her choice to converse or leave, and it is her choice to go home with me. My best skills of seduction, or anyone else's, are decided by the person you are trying to seduce. It's a choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

